# exporter les messages de thunderbird vers entourage



## maller (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
je suis sur thunderbird et je voudrais passer sur entourage seulement je n'arrive pas à récupérer mes anciens messages. 
si quelqu'un peut m'aider
Bernard


----------



## Aliboron (7 Mars 2009)

Si tu vas dans ~/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/default/uy4wkd8l.slt/Mail/ tu trouveras un certain nombre de dossiers pour tes différentes adresses, cotenant chacune des fichiers dont tes boîtes aux lettres. Par exemple "Inbox" (elles sont toutes doublées un fichier d'index avec une extension ".msf" qui ne nous intéresse pas) 

Tu prends ces fichiers et tu en fais une copie sur le bureau. Puis tu rajoutes au nom de ces copies l'extension ".mbox" (ton fichier "Inbox" devient donc "Inbox.mbox" et son icône devient une icône Entourage - en principe). Il ne te reste plus qu'à faire glisser ces archives MBOX l'une après l'autre dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Entourage et voilà (patienter quelques instants pour la conversion, bien sûr).


----------



## maller (7 Mars 2009)

merci pour ta réponse ù a marché, sauf que ça m'a ramené des messages que j'ai effacé depuis très longtemps, du coup je me retrouve avec près de 22 000 messages est-ce normal ? Bernard


----------



## Aliboron (7 Mars 2009)

maller a dit:


> ça m'a ramené des messages que j'ai effacé depuis très longtemps, du coup je me retrouve avec près de 22 000 messages est-ce normal ?


Tu n'avais probablement pas reconstruit ta boîte après effacement des messages (et la suppression simple ne fait que supprimer le lien dans l'index, pas le corps du message dans la base de données). Dans le menu "Fichier" de Thunderbird, choisir "Compacter les dossiers".

Sinon, peut-être te faudrait-il voir au préalable quelles boîtes exactement tu veux importer (par exemple si tu as fait un classement)... et en particulier, sur celles que tu vas importer, les paramétrages choisis dans "Outils" > "Paramètres des comptes..." > "Espace disque".


----------



## maller (7 Mars 2009)

merci, et comment on reconstruit la boite


----------



## Aliboron (7 Mars 2009)

maller a dit:


> comment on reconstruit la boite


Comme indiqué ci-dessus : menu "Fichier" > "Compacter les dossiers". Sauf erreur...


----------



## maller (8 Mars 2009)

oups j'avais pas bien lu, tout est impec merci beaucoup. 
dernière question, les boîtes d'entourage ont elles besoin également d'être reconstruites ? 
Bernard


----------



## Aliboron (8 Mars 2009)

maller a dit:


> les boîtes d'entourage ont elles besoin également d'être reconstruites ?


Comme tout fichier de type base de données (c'est à dire avec un fichier données et un fichier index, pour faire simple) il y a périodiquement besoin de reconstruire. Sans qu'il y ait particulièrement de règles. Mais lorsqu'on supprime une grande quantité de messages c'est préférable (et ça permet de récupérer de la place sur le disque dur) et aussi lorsqu'on a des signes inhabituels qui peuvent indiquer un souci de cet ordre.

Pour lancer l'utilitaire, le plus simple est de tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée pendant le lancement d'Entourage.


----------



## maller (8 Mars 2009)

super vraiment merci et bon dimanche 
Bernard


----------



## jila (7 Décembre 2009)

Je cherche une solution simple pour passer de Outlook sous PC à Entourage
Je vais passer via Thunderbird.
Et utiliser la procédure décrite ci-dessous.

C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de moins compliqué.
C'est quand même fou qu'il n'y ai rien de plus simple.

Reste ensuite à faire transiter mes contacts et mon agenda...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2009)

jila a dit:


> Je cherche une solution simple pour passer de Outlook sous PC à Entourage
> Je vais passer via Thunderbird.
> Et utiliser la procédure décrite ci-dessous.
> 
> ...



mais il y a plus simple

déjà donné

passer par un compte en IMAP
outlook => imap configuré dans outlook recoit les archives 
et imap configuré sur le logiciel suivant ( quelqu'il soit  et où qu'il soit , ici entourage) accede aux archives


----------



## Aliboron (7 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> passer par un compte en IMAP


+ 1

Et sinon, il existe aussi Outlook2Mac pour ceux qui veulent vraiment faire simple _(et 10 dollars au cours actuel, franchement, qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est une question d'argent...)_


*Note du modo :* maller, si j'ai mis cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" en tête du forum "Applications", c'est pas juste "pour faire joli" !

On déménage !


----------



## Dadou6996 (9 Décembre 2009)

La méthode du 2ème post permet donc de récupérer les mail mais aussi les paramètres de la boites mail? Pas besoins de tout rentrer?

L'extension mbox fonctionne avec thunderbird?


----------

